
Tesla’s Secret Weapon: Intense Focus on Batteries - johnvega
https://insideevs.com/tesla-secret-weapon-intense-focus-batteries/
======
Latteland
Not much meat in the article. It's not a new observation that Tesla's ability
to mass produce batteries in large quantities in one thing that blocks other
companies from even getting to mass production of evs. Tesla has long said
production is batteries was their limiting factor, and they currently say they
don't have enough batteries for power wall production. Also the new mid-range
model 3 is a good idea because it stretches even their limited battery supply.

~~~
stcredzero
The design of its batteries is another advantage. Air cooled batteries, as in
the 2018 Leaf, come with some rather big disadvantages. This makes the 150 Kwh
battery that comes with the 2018 Leaf a lot more limited than the same size
battery in an older Tesla.

------
Traster
I'm sorry but Tesla's secret weapon is a technology that can probably be
reproduced in 1-2 years by several large manufacturers then it's in deep
trouble. This isn't going to be a long term competitive advantage, so I'm not
really sure how it's relevant. Tesla isn't uniquely place in battery
production, it's maybe uniquely placed in battery pack production for EVs but
is that really going to be enough?

------
_pmf_
Very secret.

